# Photographic Proof



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

For those that wanted a picture, here is proof Osama was buried at Sea....


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Odd, the realtor selling his "fixer-upper" mansion in the "most up-scale" area of the city said he was just on an extended deep sea fishing trip.....


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

almost expected to see a turd floating....


----------

